

Ask HN: What is the current state of the art in time series storage? - codebeaker

I&#x27;m researching viable (i.e. modern) alternatives to RRDTool, but it seems like it&#x27;s never really been surpassed. There&#x27;s Whisper (part of the Graphite project) which is still a disk orientated format.<p>I&#x27;m trying to avoid tools such as OpenTSDB which are pitched at people with dedicated monitoring infrastructure.<p>I&#x27;m sure for <i>most</i> scales something like a disk-backed (read: correctly configured) Redis instance would be sufficient, but there&#x27;s no well documented prior art in this area as far as I can see?
======
dougk7
Whisper is great, I've used it for various projects. I don't know what state
of the art will be but you can possibly look at Logstash.

